# آيات من الكتاب المقدس عن الصوم



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2011)

*آيات من الكتاب المقدس 
عن الصوم

*






* 
        "أليس هذَا صَوْمًا أَخْتَارُهُ: حَلَّ قُيُودِ الشَّرِّ. فَكَّ عُقَدِ النِّيرِ، وَإِطْلاَقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَارًا، وَقَطْعَ كُلِّ نِيرٍ.  أَلَيْسَ أَنْ تَكْسِرَ لِلْجَائِعِ خُبْزَكَ، وَأَنْ تُدْخِلَ الْمَسَاكِينَ التَّائِهِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ؟ إِذَا رَأَيْتَ عُرْيَانًا أَنْ تَكْسُوهُ، وَأَنْ لاَ تَتَغَاضَى عَنْ لَحْمِكَ.  حِينَئِذٍ يَنْفَجِرُ مِثْلَ الصُّبْحِ نُورُكَ، وَتَنْبُتُ صِحَّتُكَ سَرِيعًا، وَيَسِيرُ بِرُّكَ أَمَامَكَ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ يَجْمَعُ سَاقَتَكَ.  حِينَئِذٍ تَدْعُو فَيُجِيبُ الرَّبُّ. تَسْتَغِيثُ فَيَقُولُ: هأَنَذَا. إِنْ نَزَعْتَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ النِّيرَ وَالإِيمَاءَ بِالأصْبُعِ وَكَلاَمَ الإِثْمِ، وَأَنْفَقْتَ نَفْسَكَ لِلْجَائِعِ، وَأَشْبَعْتَ النَّفْسَ الذَّلِيلَةَ، يُشْرِقُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ نُورُكَ، وَيَكُونُ ظَلاَمُكَ الدَّامِسُ مِثْلَ الظُّهْرِ.  وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، وَيُشْبعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ نَفْسَكَ، وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ.  وَمِنْكَ تُبْنَى الْخِرَبُ الْقَدِيمَةُ. تُقِيمُ أَسَاسَاتِ دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ، فَيُسَمُّونَكَ: مُرَمِّمَ الثُّغْرَةِ، مُرْجعَ الْمَسَالِكِ لِلسُّكْنَى" 
(سفر إشعياء 58: 6-12)


"ففعلوا كلهم وتضرعوا الى الرب الرحيم بابكاء والصوم والسجود مدة ثلاثة ايام بلا انقطاع "
 (سفر المكابيين الثاني 13: 12)



        "اعلموا أن الرب يستجيب لصلواتكم إن واظبتم على الصوم والصلوات أمام الرب" 
(سفر يهوديت 4: 12)




        "نَادَيْتُ هُنَاكَ بِصَوْمٍ عَلَى نَهْرِ أَهْوَا لِكَيْ نَتَذَلَّلَ أَمَامَ إِلهِنَا لِنَطْلُبَ مِنْهُ طَرِيقًا مُسْتَقِيمَةً لَنَا وَلأَطْفَالِنَا وَلِكُلِّ مَالِنَا" 
(سفر عزرا 8: 21)



        "صالحةٌ الصلاة مع الصوم، والصدقة خيرٌ من ادخار كنوز الذهب" (سفر طوبيا 12: 8)




        "صرخ كل الشعب إلى الرب بابتهال عظيم، وذَلَّلوا نفوسهم بالصوم والصلاة هم ونساؤهم"
 (سفر يهوديت 4: 8)



        "نَادُوا بِصَوْمٍ؟" 
(سفر الملوك الأول 21: 9، 12)




        "أَذْلَلْتُ بِالصَّوْمِ نَفْسِي" 
(سفر المزامير 35: 13)



        "قَدِّسُوا صَوْمًا. نَادُوا بِاعْتِكَافٍ. اجْمَعُوا الشُّيُوخَ، جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ وَاصْرُخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ"
 (سفر يوئيل 1: 14)




        "وَلكِنِ الآنَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ، وَبِالصَّوْمِ وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ" 
(سفر يوئيل 2: 12)


        "فَآمَنَ أَهْلُ نِينَوَى بِاللهِ وَنَادَوْا بِصَوْمٍ وَلَبِسُوا مُسُوحًا مِنْ كَبِيرِهِمْ إِلَى صَغِيرِهِمْ" 
(سفر يونان 3: 5)


"أَبْكَيْتُ بِصَوْمٍ نَفْسِي" 
(سفر المزامير 69: 10)



        "ثُمَّ صَارَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: قُلْ لِجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ الأَرْضِ وَلِلْكَهَنَةِ قَائِلاً: لَمَّا صُمْتُمْ وَنُحْتُمْ..  فَهَلْ صُمْتُمْ صَوْمًا لِي أَنَا؟"
 (سفر زكريا 7: 4، 5)



        "هذَا الْجِنْسُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ بِشَيْءٍ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ"
 (إنجيل متى 17: 21؛ إنجيل مرقس 9: 29)



        "أَصُومُ مَرَّتَيْنِ فِي الأُسْبُوعِ، وَأُعَشِّرُ كُلَّ مَا أَقْتَنِيهِ!!" 
(إنجيل لوقا 18: 12)



        "بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ، قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ" 
(سفر أعمال الرسل 13: 2)


        "لاَ يَسْلُبْ أَحَدُكُمُ الآخَرَ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى مُوافَقَةٍ، إِلَى حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تَتَفَرَّغُوا لِلصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلاَةِ، ثُمَّ تَجْتَمِعُوا أَيْضًا مَعًا لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَرِّبَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ لِسَبَبِ عَدَمِ نَزَاهَتِكُمْ" 
(رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 5)




        "وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ.  وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمًا، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً"
 (إنجيل متى 6: 16-18)


        "مُنْذُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَيَّامٍ إِلَى هذِهِ السَّاعَةِ كُنْتُ صَائِمًا. وَفِي السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي فِي بَيْتِي، وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَدْ وَقَفَ أَمَامِي بِلِبَاسٍ لاَمِعٍ"
 (سفر أعمال الرسل 10: 30)


*



​


----------

